# Nên Hay Không Nên Việc Giặt Giũ Chăn Drap Mới



## Dungtran (17/12/19)

Nhiều người có ý nghĩ rằng, việc vệ sinh chăn drap mới là điều không cần thiết vì sản phẩm đã được đặt trong bao kín không gây bụi bẩn, một số khác lại cho rằng, đây thực sự là việc cần thiết với bất cứ vận dụng vải nào khi mới mua về để bảo đảm sản phẩm sạch sẽ, an toàn cho sức khỏe.
Vậy thực hư thế nào là đúng?






_Nên hay không việc vệ sinh chăn drap mới?_​
*Nên hay không việc vệ sinh ngay lần đầu mua drap?*

Có nhiều ý kiến trái chiều nhau từ việc giặt giũ chăn màn khi được mua mới.
Nhưng sự thật là:

Dù bất cứ sản phẩm vải vóc nào thì việc giặt giũ là điều cần thiết, vì trong quá trình may đo, cắt vá đều trực tiếp, tiếp xúc với những vận dụng khác, có ít hay nhiều những vi khuẩn thường trực, hay những bụi vải bám vảo sản phẩm.
Vì vậy, bạn nên giặt giũ trước khi đưa vào sử dụng là điều vô cùng cần thiết. Để loại bỏ những tính chất vi khuẩn bám vào từng xớ vải làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe người dùng.
Đối với chăn drap mới, bạn nên xả qua nước lạnh và giặt bằng nước xà phòng pha loãng, tránh sử dụng nước nóng hay ngâm quá lâu làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng sản phẩm.

*Việc không vệ sinh chăn drap mới có thể gây ra cho bạn một số phiền phức*

*Ảnh hưởng đến hô hấp. *Như đã nói, sẽ có ít nhiều những bụi bẩn, mạt bụi từ vải bám vào từng xớ vải,… việc sử dụng ngay sẽ khiến phổi nạp một lượng lớn từ không khí ô nhiễm này, gây nên những bệnh về hô hấp.






_Da nhạy cảm có thể gây ra mẩn đỏ do bụi bẩn từ chính chiếc drap mới_​
*Ảnh hưởng đến da*. Cũng vậy, những vi khuẩn sinh có sẵn cộng với sự đào thải lớn tế bào chết từ làn da, sẽ là môi trường lớn cho sự sinh sôi nấm mốc, vi khuẩn. Vì vậy sẽ là hiểm họa lớn cho làn da khi tiếp xúc trực tiếp với tấm drap mới.

Mọi sản phẩm đều là vận dụng hỗ trợ đem lại lợi ích cho người sử dụng. Vì vậy, đừng vì một chút lười biếng hay thiếu một chút tinh tế mà làm ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của mình và gia đình nha!


----------

